# Waiver of In-Person interviews for petition-based non-immigrant work visas



## kishore2b (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello All,

Good Day. Wish you all a merry christmas.

I am based in Brisbane, Australia where in I have to travel to Perth for an E3 visa interview, but they have very strict border restricitions due to which I am unable to travel. With the cases rising, I am not sure when they will be able to open the borders. Melbourne is another option, but they don't have any slots available until end of June.

I read an anouncement in the travel.state.gov website about the *Waivers of the Interview Requirement for Certain Nonimmigrant Visas, *but I didnt't see any mention of E3 visas being eligible for that. I called the travel docs contact center but couldn't reach them due to holiday period. Does anyone has any idea whether E3 Visas can be attended online?

Thanks in Advance. Awaiting your reply.

Regards
Kishore


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah.. at the moment, because Sydney has paused routine and emergency visa services, your only ptions are Perth and Melbourne.

I gather that Mark McGowan has rolled back opening the WA border again so your only option might well be Melbourne unless you want to wait until Feb or can deal with 14 days quarantine. QLD is considered high risk by WA but that could change with an instants notice.

I agree that it appears as if the waiver for the interview requirement is only for F, M and J Visas, and certain visa renewals including E3...

So if this is your first E3 you are out of luck I think.. but read this in detail..



Apply for a U.S. Visa | Apply By Mail - Australia (English)


----------



## kishore2b (Dec 27, 2012)

Moulard said:


> Yeah.. at the moment, because Sydney has paused routine and emergency visa services, your only ptions are Perth and Melbourne.
> 
> I gather that Mark McGowan has rolled back opening the WA border again so your only option might well be Melbourne unless you want to wait until Feb or can deal with 14 days quarantine. QLD is considered high risk by WA but that could change with an instants notice.
> 
> ...


Sure Moulard. Thanks a lot for your response. Appreciate it


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

kishore2b said:


> Sure Moulard. Thanks a lot for your response. Appreciate it


Hey @kishore2b , Did you get any solution for your appointment. I am in same situation and don't know what to do? The latest available is in the month of September. Can they open more slots in the coming days? If I book one slot, in the future, if new slots are open/added by the consulate, can I cancel the existing slot and book the new one?
Thanks


----------

